# Avatar: Teil 2 und Folgefilme erneut verschoben - ins Ungewisse



## Luiso (13. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar: Teil 2 und Folgefilme erneut verschoben - ins Ungewisse* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avatar: Teil 2 und Folgefilme erneut verschoben - ins Ungewisse*


----------



## Shotay3 (13. März 2017)

Welcome to the movie business, viel mehr Arbeit als manch einer vermuten möchte. Filme brauchen immer Jahre, vom ersten Gedanken bis zur Vollendung. Selbst wenn schon ein Prequel oder ähnliches existiert.


----------



## kidou1304 (13. März 2017)

nu ja...gabs auch noch nicht oft, dass Teil 2 und 3 usw. kommen wenn sich keiner mehr an den ersten erinnert..xD


----------



## Solo-Joe (13. März 2017)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> Welcome to the movie business, viel mehr Arbeit als manch einer vermuten möchte. Filme brauchen immer Jahre, vom ersten Gedanken bis zur Vollendung. Selbst wenn schon ein Prequel oder ähnliches existiert.



Zumal hierbei wirklich die Post Production der Zeitfresser ist. Ich finde es allerdings großartig, dass hier nun wie bei der HDR Trilogie verfahren wird und somit alles am Stück gedreht wird und in die Post Production geht.


----------



## Evolverx (13. März 2017)

Cameron mag einige tolle filme gemacht haben aber es grenzt schon an schwachsinn einen 3ten oder gar 4ten Avatar Film auch nur in erwägung zu ziehen wo nichtmal sicher ist das der 2te wenn er denn irgendwann mal kommt auch erfolgreich ist. Man darf dazu nicht vergessen das der erste Teil inzwischen sehr lange her ist und das er einen großteil seines Erfolgs der damals noch brand neuen 3D Technik zu verdanken hat.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2017)

Erst einmal sollte Cameron zeigen, daß ein Avatar 2 Sinn macht bevor man sich Gedanken macht über Avatar 3,  4, 7, 10 oder 12.


----------



## Rising-Evil (13. März 2017)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Cameron mag einige tolle filme gemacht haben aber es grenzt schon an schwachsinn einen 3ten oder gar 4ten Avatar Film auch nur in erwägung zu ziehen wo nichtmal sicher ist das der 2te wenn er denn irgendwann mal kommt auch erfolgreich ist. Man darf dazu nicht vergessen das der erste Teil inzwischen sehr lange her ist und das er einen großteil seines Erfolgs der damals noch brand neuen 3D Technik zu verdanken hat.




Das stimmt zwar, aber wenn die Nachfolger 3D ebenso effektiv einbinden wie in Teil1, dann würde ich mir da eher wenig Sorgen machen, zumal Cameron eh der so ziemlich beste Regisseur der Gegenwart ist.
Denn - obwohl jeder zweite Film in 3D erscheint, gibt es nur eine Handvoll Filme bei denen sich 3D wirklich gelohnt hat.
Mir fallen da spontan Gravity, Tron: Legacy, die 3D-Neuauflagen von Jurassic Park & Titanic, sowie natürlich Avatar selbst ein


----------



## hawkytonk (13. März 2017)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Cameron mag einige tolle filme gemacht haben aber es grenzt schon an schwachsinn einen 3ten oder gar 4ten Avatar Film auch nur in erwägung zu ziehen ...


Du meintest wohl 2, 3, 4 und 5. Sofern es denn bei der Summe bleibt - oder erweitert wird.  Quelle dazu. 
Mit den Skripten soll Cameron immerhin - seit kurzem - schon fertig sein. 

Folgender Kommentar fast das, finde ich, schön zusammen: 
"James Cameron: I'm making two more Avatar movies. 
Interviewer: So there'll be two sequels soon. 
JC: Three sequels. 
Int: But you just said two... 
JC: I know, I'm making 4 more Avatar movies. 
Int: But you just said... 
JC: Don't worry, we're filming them all at once. The first one will be out by 2016.
Int: But 2016 is almost over. 
JC: I know, that's why it'll be out by 2018.
Int: Thank you for time today." Quelle (Siehe Kommentare).


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. März 2017)

Wenn er so weitermacht, dann muss er aber 200 Jahre alt werden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. März 2017)

Avatar 2: Spätexpress nach Pandora 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (14. März 2017)

Als Merchandise gibt es dann die (Spar)Büchse von Pandora 

oder der 2. Teil heißt dann Pandoras Tommorow und einer der Alienschlümpfe bekommt ein Nachtsichtgerät mit drei Lampen auf den Kopf


----------



## Soulja110 (14. März 2017)

Einer der besten Regisseure unserer Zeit bringt einfach mal ein ganzes Jahrzehnt überhaupt keinen Film weil er sich um blaue Männchen kümmert. Es ist echt zum heulen  Und dann kommt ja unweigerlich irgend so eine FSK 12 Kinderkacke dabei raus.


----------



## Joey69 (14. März 2017)

*Ein Bierdeckel reicht für die ganze Handlung von den Schlümpfen..*



Soulja110 schrieb:


> Einer der besten Regisseure unserer Zeit bringt einfach mal ein ganzes Jahrzehnt überhaupt keinen Film weil er sich um blaue Männchen kümmert. Es ist echt zum heulen  Und dann kommt ja unweigerlich irgend so eine FSK 12 Kinderkacke dabei raus.



Amen! Wie recht du leider hast 
Die Story vom ersten Teil ist auf  nem Bierdeckel mit nem 4-Zeiler erzählt und wurde schon in dutzenden Cowboy & Indianer Filmen überstrapaziert. Ich frage mich was er bei den  nächsten Teilen noch großartig erzählen will. Zwischenmenschliches Geschnulze a´la Titanic? Da ist man fast gewillt  einen Megaflop mit Avatar 2 zu wünschen damit er wieder zur Besinnung  kommt und sich wieder guten Filmen zuwendet.


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. März 2017)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> Einer der besten Regisseure unserer Zeit bringt einfach mal ein ganzes Jahrzehnt überhaupt keinen Film weil er sich um blaue Männchen kümmert. Es ist echt zum heulen  Und dann kommt ja unweigerlich irgend so eine FSK 12 Kinderkacke dabei raus.



"Titanic" und "Avatar" werde ich Cameron nie verzeihen. Selten verging die Zeit so quälend langsam im Kino wie bei "Titanic". Romantik zum Abgewöhnen. Und "Avatar", diese Winnetou-Schmonzette, halte ich sowieso für einen der kitschigsten und scheußlichsten Filme aller Zeiten. Also nein, Cameron gehört für mich sicher nicht zu den besten Regisseuren unserer Zeit. Eher ist ihm mit dem ersten "Terminator" aus Versehen ein guter Film durchgerutscht. Kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## Worrel (14. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Also nein, Cameron gehört für mich sicher nicht zu den besten Regisseuren unserer Zeit.


Mir fallen da auch noch etliche andere Regisseure ein, bevor ich bei Cameron ankommen würde ...


----------

